# Revier-Tipp für Räuber: das Alkmaardermeer



## Rheinspezie (12. Oktober 2022)

Find ich grundsätzlich etwas befremdlich, wenn der bezahlte Guide als Lokal mitfischt und die besten Fische fängt. 
Aber Wenn's Spass macht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Find ich grundsätzlich etwas befremdlich, wenn der bezahlte Guide als Lokal mitfischt und die besten Fische fängt.
> Aber Wenn's Spass macht.


Bei solchen Touren geht es eher darum, das Revier zu zeigen - nicht darum, den Gast glücklich zu machen. Ist hier was anderes.
Ich bin bei solchen Revier-Produktionen immer über jeden Fisch heilfroh! Da macht es schon Sinn, wenn der Local-Guide mitfischt... muss man beachten!


----------

